# any ho racing in myrtle beach sc Jan-march?



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

looking to race ho slots in the Myrtle beach area January- March 2013. Home tracks , events, if not too serious. let me know


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

we run sundays in charleston sc we are 100 miles from there 
you are more than welcome to join us
kevin


----------



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

can you email me the info I would definately check it out [email protected]
thanks 
Ray


----------

